# What damage have you seen from insufficient shingle overhang at starter row?



## BAM (Mar 19, 2019)

Shingles should overhang the drip-edge or roof deck by 3/8 to 3/4 of an inch. How often have you seen shingles that are too short, which overlay the drip-edge by 0 inches, or even negative 1/4 inches, and did the rainwater wick under the shingles and cause damage? How long did it take for said damage to occur? What else can you tell me from experience about insufficient overhang of the shingles?


----------

